# Brilliant Classics deal alert: Beethoven, Telemann and Vivaldi edition for cheap



## scytheavatar (Aug 27, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Beethoven/dp/B004HGQXB8/ref=pd_bxgy_m_img_b
http://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Various-Artists/dp/B003XKDEX4/ref=pd_bxgy_m_text_c
http://www.amazon.com/Telemann-Various-Artists/dp/B004D3BPH2/ref=pd_bxgy_m_text_b

All three for $83.31. Total and not each. Each is less than $30. I know that there are changes in the Beethoven edition, with Masur being replaced by Blomstedt and Gulda being replaced by Brendel.

Yes, I know some of you guys hate Brilliant Classics, but this is just to let the rest know. Surely it can't be a bad deal at this price?


----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

Actually in the Telemann Edition there are great artists, the bad thing is that they didnt write which works are in there
And thanks for the warning


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

scytheavatar said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Beethoven/dp/B004HGQXB8/ref=pd_bxgy_m_img_b
> http://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Various-Artists/dp/B003XKDEX4/ref=pd_bxgy_m_text_c
> http://www.amazon.com/Telemann-Various-Artists/dp/B004D3BPH2/ref=pd_bxgy_m_text_b
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up!  - The Beethoven Complete works for $30 US is a pretty astonishing deal! :trp:


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

The Beethoven is tempting, but I have several recordings of all his most important works anyway... I think I'll pass. What I really need is an _Verdi Complete Works_ or, better yet.... a _20th Century Complete Works_


----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

Ravellian said:


> The Beethoven is tempting, but I have several recordings of all his most important works anyway... I think I'll pass. What I really need is an _Verdi Complete Works_ or, better yet.... a _20th Century Complete Works_


or classical music complete works


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

The Telemann box looks interesting. I don't see any indication from the Beethoven link that it is priced at $30, and I doubt it will be that cheap. Well I have the Beethoven edition anyway.


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

Ravellian said:


> The Beethoven is tempting, but I have several recordings of all his most important works anyway... I think I'll pass. What I really need is an _Verdi Complete Works_ or, better yet.... a _20th Century Complete Works_


Maybe this box-set might be what you're looking for the 20th Century works :










Amazon Link


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Conor71 said:


> Maybe this box-set might be what you're looking for the 20th Century works :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Half the full price or less would be a real bargain, if one doesn't have any of the items already. Many of these have been around the EMI block numerous times. A very good overview with several top notch recordings. I'm not a big fan of Rattle, but his things here are some of his best. Baudo is much underrated.


----------



## Martin E (Feb 7, 2011)

The Telemann box set is currently being advertised on the UK Amazon website as selling for £68.99 although it is also avaible brand new for about £50 from the same site but from different sellers. I bought it myself a couple of months back for around £60 but it's not really to my taste, too much flute for my liking, I don't know why I got it, I don't even much like the sound of the flute. Anyway, my box set has been opened but apart from playing a few of the discs a few times the box set is as good as new because I'm always very careful with my stuff. I'd be happy to send it to someone if they are interested in paying postage and packing and in an attempt to recoup some of what I spent getting it I would charge £30 for the product. If anyone here is interested let me know.


----------



## regnaDkciN (May 24, 2011)

The Beethoven set is now up to $115.40.


----------

